# Installing a particular version of a port



## CodeBlock (Jul 28, 2009)

How would I go about installing a particular version of a port? I read that it's possible using cvsup and date=, or something, but I'm new to BSD and I use portsnap, not cvsup.

So.. How would I get a particular version of a port? Do I have to go on the site and get the skeleton every time or is there a commandline way?

Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 28, 2009)

You want a more recent version of the port Makefile, etc, or
a particular package?

```
csup -g -L 2 -1 -i ports/multimedia/clive supfile.ports
```
would fetch the Makefile etc using the supfile.ports file if it 
exists (paths correct etc) .  (Other things to explain but no time...)


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 28, 2009)

csup(1)
It's all there, search for date, you'll find it


----------

